# Bluebird stem, nice although...



## Bikermaniac (Jan 16, 2018)

So he was told on thecabe not to take less than $1,000...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132472142862


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

Dang spensive!!! $1400:eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2018)

But it's painted silver


----------



## then8j (Jan 16, 2018)

So who here ‘educated’ him on the value?


----------



## kreika (Jan 16, 2018)

then8j said:


> So who here ‘educated’ him on the value?




I wanna see the one that sold for $1400 on here!


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2018)

then8j said:


> So who here ‘educated’ him on the value?




I think the seller posted a bike on here a few weeks ago asking about the value.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 17, 2018)

catfish said:


> I think the seller posted a bike on here a few weeks ago asking about the value.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rolls-royce-bicycle-information-needed.123460/


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2018)

It has make offer; how bad do you want it?
pics for our archive:


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2018)

a lesson to be learned it is, careful what is said to newby's ...bite thee in the buttox it may.


----------



## mike j (Jan 17, 2018)

At the risk of..... I believe around 400.00 would be an approximate east coast swap meet price, if it's not a re-pop.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 17, 2018)

In that case... I have 2 that I will sell for 950.00 ea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2018)

Aussie said:


> In that case... I have 2 that I will sell for 950.00 ea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Come on; pics or its not true.
I'm in doubt....
I think this ones real; look where it came from....a girl's Rolls Royce!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone think we will see charlesnichols back? 

Getcha free appraisals here on the Cabe!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Probably another "one hit wonder". This is why I posted what I did regarding new members. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-members.123910/  Came here, got his info, and went straight to Ebay.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 18, 2018)

I really don't care when a newbie does not introduce him (or her) self before start asking questions, I really don't feel offended by that but...in regards to the question "what's worth?" I prefer to avoid giving prices. If they ask about year and model I will put my 2 cents, but prices I would refrain to give them any.

I think we have a responsibility here, we create the market...we become the market...we are the market, and if we inflate the prices, we're just shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## then8j (Jan 18, 2018)

I agree with you 100%. 
Now let’s start lowering the prices on some of these parts.....
Who has a bluebird stem to sell to me for $125?
Or who will sell me bluebird front and rear fenders at a normal rate for fenders, I will set the new price at $345 for both.


----------

